# trailer wheel leaning



## newboater13 (Feb 19, 2013)

I looked at my trailer this morning and noticed the dust cap was missing and the tire was leaning, does the missing dust cap have anything to do with the lean? Thanks guys


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 19, 2013)

no the dust cap just keeps the dust out . Sounds like the bearings are shot.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 19, 2013)

The dust cap helps keep dust/dirt etc. out of the bearings in general, and any excess grease inside the hub/bearings/spindle area and is not strong enough to do anything else. From the pic, it looks like the castle nut is loose even with a cotter pin being used as well.

Suggest you jack up that side, remove the cotter pin/bearings, inspect the bearings/spindle for gouges, rough spots, etc., clean and re-pack the bearings if all looks good, and then snug the bearings down properly. I usually hand tighten the castle nut down, then use some large channel locks, etc., and tighten down some more but not to where the wheel will not spin, then back the nut off so the wheel spins freely and line up the cotter pin hole with the flanges on the castle nut. Install the cotter pin, and the dust cap. Might as well do both sides while your hands are dirty.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm betting that outside bearing is toast. Most likely all the ball bearings have fallen out and if you had pulled it much farther, you would have destroyed the hub as well. I'd replace both inner and outer bearings and seals, and install some bearing buddies while you're at it. The metal wear from the outer bearing failing has most likely contaminated and damaged the inner bearing.


----------



## newboater13 (Feb 19, 2013)

Can I go to like a napa or auto and get the parts I need are they universal, not going to lie alittle lost about what you guys are saying. So theres a inner and outer bearing inside that needs to be replaced, is it simple as putting the new bearings in and greasing them the duat cap on?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 19, 2013)

You will have to replace the races too. Take one side apart take the hub, bearings and seal to napa to get the correct parts. They will show you what you will need to do.


----------



## newboater13 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well taking everything off the outer bearing was destroyed, but now the hub wont come off any tips?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you tried a rubber mallet or no rebound hammer.


----------



## newboater13 (Feb 19, 2013)

ok got it off went to autozone and got new bearings,i forgot a dust cap and the kit doesnt come with one,should i go ahead and put the new bearings on or wait to get a dust cap then do it.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 19, 2013)

You can go ahead and put the bearings in after you've packed them. Then if the trailer is sitting outside you'll need to cover the hub end. An aluminum soda can with one end cut off works well for this. Don't tow the trailer anywhere until you get the dust cap installed or you install Bearing Buddies.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 19, 2013)

Clean out all of the old grease from inside the hub then fill the hub with new grease. Then pack the new bearings with grease before you put them in the hub.


----------



## parkerdog (Feb 20, 2013)

newboater13 said:


> Can I go to like a napa or auto and get the parts I need are they universal, not going to lie alittle lost about what you guys are saying. So theres a inner and outer bearing inside that needs to be replaced, is it simple as putting the new bearings in and greasing them the duat cap on?



I'd check out utube for videos on repacking bearings. That way you'll get a better idea of what has to be done to them.


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 20, 2013)

etrailer.com has several videos on bearings, hubs, etc...


----------

